# Alright, I'm getting pissed. Somebody lend a helping hand.



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay, so, I see new people joining the forum every... few weeks or so. They all seem to be able to upload a profile picture.

( or it at least shows up on their post )

I STILL cannot. I've notified an administrator, nothing. I've photoshopped it to the right size, its 40.1 kb, it's in the right format... WHAT THE 
*insert swear word of choice here* DO I HAVE TO DO ????!?!?


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Click on change your avatar and VOILA! I was getting pissed about that too until I randomly figured it out haha... it wont show on your profile though, only on your posts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> Okay, so, I see new people joining the forum every... few weeks or so. They all seem to be able to upload a profile picture.
> 
> ( or it at least shows up on their post )
> 
> ...


Oh don't go to "add/change or whatever PICTURE" Go to "add avatar" or "change avatar" or w/e it is >.< The picture thing doesn't really work for anyone.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol Yea, you go to your account on the top right, click edit profile, change avatar. What I do is load my pics on my photobucket account and then copy the IMG (image) code on the left hand side of the screen next to the direct link, html code, etc. Then I paste the code into the "enter your URL to an online avatar image" box of the change avatar page and voila.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Lmao maybe it's the wrong file type. I'm sure I had to change my file type or something.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

It doesn't auto resize - maybe the image is too large?

Your avatar must be no bigger than 200 pixels by 200 pixels in size.
Uploaded avatars from your computer must be no larger than 500 KB.
The following file types are allowed: gif,jpg,jpeg,png


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

40.1 kb/s ?!?!?!?! YOU SIR HAVE INVENTED PICTURE WITH RATE OF FLOW, THE SPICE MUST FLOW.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Inzom said:


> 40.1 kb/s ?!?!?!?! YOU SIR HAVE INVENTED PICTURE WITH RATE OF FLOW, THE SPICE MUST FLOW.


lol, no. It's habit to put /s after I type kb. I meant to say, it's 40.1 KB big.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay, I just tried to add an avatar.... did it work?


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> Okay, I just tried to add an avatar.... did it work?


damn


----------

